# Has onyone ever pimped out a pair of BBS RA's?



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)

i have a set for my mk1 and i was just wondering if anyone has like polished them/lip..or painted little odds and ends....pictures would be awsome for some ideas.....thanks everyone!


----------



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)

what color do yall think?...the car is silver....should i paint them or not?


----------



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)

blue?


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Has onyone ever pimped out a pair of BBS RA's? (Dozier)*

i had a set that had navy blue center back in the 90's, they came off a GLi, thye looked pretty hot, i'd say polish em out


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Has onyone ever pimped out a pair of BBS RA's? (Kaos26003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kaos26003* »_i had a set that had navy blue center back in the 90's, they came off a GLi, thye looked pretty hot, i'd say polish em out 

Off the Limited edition 1989 Helios Jetta GLI.


----------



## DasStormTrooper (Jul 28, 2009)

*FV-QR*

There is only 1 set of RAs that I like & that's because they are widened. I have NO info on them, but I do have 3 pictures...


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DasStormTrooper)*

UM Those Wheels are Straight up SEX! wow those are bada55!


----------



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)

DONE....!!


My camera sucks.


----------



## mkivtwopointo (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: (Dozier)*

what color is your car?? that cream colored one in the pic looks sickk
its hard to imagine how your job will look without being mounted. 
really nice wheel though.


----------



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)

my car is silver.


----------

